# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Mbreti serb me prejardhje shqiptare

## Cimo

Gjyshi i mbretit Karagjorgje ka qene shqiptar dhe eshte thirur Gjin Marash Klementi thuhet ne librin me te ri ''Karagjorqevitet -historia e meshehur'' e cila eshte botuar para disa diteve shkruan gazeta kroate Jutarnji list.
Botuesit e librit dhe autori kane publikuar edhe dokumente, shkrime dhe fakte te tjera qe deshmojne se Karagjorgjevitet kane prejardhje katolike nga nje fis i rrethit te Shkodres.

Sipas autorit fisi Klemente ne Serbi eshte shperngulur ka viti 1737 ne Novi Pazar (qytet ne Serbi) me tej shton se ata ishin 500 familje te shperngulura ne ate kohe ata ishin me rritje te ulet ,te eger ,flisnin serbisht shume dobet mirepo kishin karakter te forte dhe zakonisht mereshin me blegtori.

Autori i librit eshte Milorad Boshnjak dhe Sllobodan Jakovljevic i cili eshte pasardhesi direkt i Jakova Obrenoviqit vellait te princit serb Millosh Obrenoviqit.


BURIMI

----------


## murik

Nuk e kuptoj kete lloj manie qe kemi ne shqiptaret per ti nxjerre te gjithe shqiptare.Pse e thote nje liber nje gje,nuk do te thote se eshte patjeter ashtu.Po te shkohet me kete llogjike,pse mos jete edhe Skenderbeu serb ose grek , se fundi i fundit shume libra neper vende te Ballkanit e thone kete.
Napoleonin e nxorrem shqiptar purro,Garibaldi poashtu,Ataturkun gabimisht e kane quajtur keshtu,duhet ta quanin Ata'arnauti,Stefani i Dushanajve shqiptar gjithashtu,tashti na doli edhe Obrenovici shqiptar,bile prej Kelmendi(Do ti behet qefi Naimit, nje shoku im me mbiemer Kelmendi,kur ti them se ka nje mbiemer mbreteror),e di qe kam harru shume shqiptare te tjere si keta,por ndoshta mi kujton dikush.Se sa per greket e, greket i nxorrem komplet shqiptar qe nga Aleksandri i madh deri te Karolios Papulias,nja 3-4 perandore romake e bizantine i kemi pas nga Podujeva,nja 15 pape dhe dogje te medhejn i kemi nga trojet tona gjithashtu,e lista mund te jete shume me e gjate.Ne qe gjuhen e shkruajme qe prej me pak se nje shekulli,pra sapo kemi mesuar te lexojme dhe shkruajme po e nxjerrim c'do gje me origjine shqiptare,kurse te tjeret qe gjuhet e tyre dhe shtetet e tyre kane shekuj qe ekzistojne jane komplet gabim.Shyqyr qe mesuam ne te lexojme dhe ti tregojme botes se e kane mesuar gabimisht historine.

U zgjata pak si teper,por eshte me te vertete paranojake menyra se si e shohim ne historine.Qe shtetet nacionale jane krijuar shume vone ne krahasim me popujt apo racat kjo dihet.Pra ne funksion te rrethanave te ndryshme historike njerez te ndryshem kane arritur te behen gjenerale apo mbreter ndoshta mijera kilometra larg vendit ku kane lindur.Nje shembull mund te jete Mehmet Ali Pasha i Egjiptit,shikojeni pra qe ne titull,nuk thote bota Mehmet Ali Pasha i Shqiperise meqe ai ishte lindur diku ne ballkan ne nje familje shqiptare,por jemi ne qe germojme dhe mburremi me te kur ne fakt ne nuk kemi asnje prove qe ai te jete shprehur per perkatesine shqiptare apo qe ka bere dicka pozitive per vendin tone.Kujt po i bie ne mend per te?
Apo Garibaldi qe cliroi Italine,edhe sikur te kete pasur per se largu nje fare lidhje me shqiptaret,ai luftoi per Italine.Po ashtu Baba Qemali i turqve,luftoi dhe punoi per kombin turk dhe eshte simbol i turqve.C'fare te mire na sjell ne mburrja se e kemi edhe Babe Qemalin shqiptar,kur bota e njeh si baba i Turqise dhe ne fakt ishte baba i Turqise.
Mjaft me keto marrezira se eshte turp,lame nam lame.Edhe ti qe je gati te kercesh si gjel e te me shash ne rradhe te pare i ke mrapsht te gjitha ato qe do thuash,por mundohu ta kuptosh se jemi shume patetik ne kete drejtim. :djall i nevrikosur:   :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## Darius

Mire murik mire po me qetesi. Edhe une sjam dakort qe cdo figure e njohur gjate historise te jete medoemos shqiptar. Sic nuk jam dakort me manine per ti bere patjeter shqiptar te gjithe ata qe kane luajtur nje rrol te caktuar ne historine e 2 mije vjeteve te fundit. 

Por sidoqofte temat prandaj dhe hapen. Nese dikush ngre nje teori apo pretendim atehere menyra me e mire per ta mbeshtetur ose rrezuar eshte vetem me paraqitje te fakteve dhe burimeve se nga dalin. Ne te kunderten cdo gje perfundon ne kuadrin e thashethemeve dhe tema humbet vleren. Ka disa tema te hapura ne kete nenforum qe flasin per Aleksandrin e Madh apo disa nga perandoret romake apo bizantine qe kane patur origjine shqiptare dhe kush me shume e kush me pak ka sjelle fakte dhe referime. Mendoj se kjo eshte menyra me e mire per te diskutuar ne tema te tilla. Nervat dhe "fytyrat djallezore" nuk sqarojne asgje dhe as nuk japin pergjigje.

----------


## murik

O Dario,ti mire e ke, por me te drejte nganjehere revoltohesh kur mendon se po ti pyesesh, nuk dine se kush eshte Fishta,apo kalohen pa u vene re ditelindje e pervjetore shkrimtaresh e patriotesh,por dine se si e kishin emrin konkubinat e Mehmetit dhe se c'fare ushqimi i pelqente Kostandinit.
Te mbushin mendjen se gjoja Athina eshte E Thena(sikur shqipja para 3000vjetesh flitej si sot),se Aleksander= A(sht) le si ander,pra lindi nga endra,etj.. si keto,por po ti thuash se nena e Skenderbeut e kishte emer tipik sllav:Voisava=Vojislava,ose vellai Stanish te quajne tradhetar.
Ku eshte logjika ketu,ti mbushim mendjen vetes se jemi keta apo ata?

----------


## Cimo

Nuk e kemi zbuluar ne kete dhe nuk e themi ne shqiptaret kete po e thot vet pasardhesi i familjes se mbretit serb.

----------


## alibaba

ne asimilohemi shum, nuk di pse vlla kaq shpejt humbim gjuhn asimilohmi.nuk eshte veq aj mbreti po shum shqiptar jan asimilu gjhat historis.

----------


## thorgal

Sa per informacion Karagjeorgjevicet dhe Obrenovicet jane 2 familje mbreterore te ndryshme qe kane pasur edhe nje konflikt te madh njera me tjetren

----------


## GL_Branch

Murik lexo temen mire dhe qarte shiko:

*
Autori i librit eshte Milorad Boshnjak dhe Sllobodan Jakovljevic i cili eshte pasardhesi direkt i Jakova Obrenoviqit vellait te princit serb Millosh Obrenoviqit.*

Ku e sheh ti qe shqiptaret po pretendojne?

Ashtu edhe per Ataturkun jane vete historianet turq qe e kane nxjerr me origjine shqiptare dhe ka fakte te bollshme po nejse...



> Nje shembull mund te jete Mehmet Ali Pasha i Egjiptit,shikojeni pra qe ne titull,nuk thote bota Mehmet Ali Pasha i Shqiperise meqe ai ishte lindur diku ne ballkan ne nje familje shqiptare,por jemi ne qe germojme dhe mburremi me te kur ne fakt ne nuk kemi asnje prove qe ai te jete shprehur per perkatesine shqiptare apo qe ka bere dicka pozitive per vendin tone.Kujt po i bie ne mend per te?


Po ne nuk kemi faj qe ti je i pa informuar...ka dokumenta zyrtare ne arkivat egjiptiane, turke etj ku thote ai qe jam shqiptar dhe shume here e ka permend aty femijerine e tij ne zonat shqiptare....dhe sa per dijeni gjithe bota e dijne qe Muhamed Aliu ka qene shqiptar se ekzistojne faktet ke me qindra...a nuk ishte Muhamed Aliu qe i kishte ne ushtrine e tij speciale afer 10.000 ushtar shqiptar? ... po pasardhesit e tij Mbreti Faruk, Mbreti Ibrahim pasha etj. sa here kane thene qe jane me origjine shqiptare....Po pse bash Mbreti Faruk e morrin ne shtepine e tij Ahmet Zogun me familjen e tij? e tjera sene...

----------


## murik

Ti vella nuk e ke kuptuar fare idene e reagimit tim,por ne stilin tone patetik qe une kritikoj me lart futet edhe ky reagimi yt.
Me pak fjale nuk ka rendesi fare origjina e nje personi i cili nuk ka bere asnje veper ne favor te kombit te tij.Mehmet Aliu sherbeu interesat e veta ne nje moment qe iu dha mundesia,dhe pati nje fat te mire,ndryshe nga nje Ali tjeter qe i prene koken.Fakti qe ka qene me origjine shqiptare nuk ndryshon asgje per mire, ose per keq per kombin tone sot.Kujt sot ne bote i bie ne mend te kerkoje neper arkiva se c'fare origjine ka pas iksi apo ipsiloni?Kjo eshte humbje kohe,dhe nuk na ndihmon te ecim perpara,por na fut ne nje gjume romatiko-folklorik.Per me e dite historine nuk ka asgje te keqe,por nuk duhet te kthehet ne nje lloj hashishi per mendjet tona.

----------


## Hyllien

Un se kuptoj ku e ke hallin ti Murik. Per ket mbretin sdi gje, por nuk habitem, duke qene se Millosh Kopili, heroi me i madh "serb" eshte faktikisht Shqiptar, dhe madje Mbret i Drenices. Ne rreth 1 muaji do postoj ne nje forum tjeter librin e plote qe esht ebere per te nga nje shqiptar i cili ka perdorur kryeishst arkivat serbe per ket pune. 

Ka periudha shume te errta te marredhenieve Sllavo-Shqiptare, jo te errta ngaqe kane luftu, por te errta ngaqe nuk dihet gje, nje nga keto eshte Epoka e Stefan Dushanit per te cilen un kam hapur dhe teme por sic prisja asnjeri spo thote dicka te hajrit.

Tani ketu ti thua


> "O Dario,ti mire e ke, por me te drejte nganjehere revoltohesh kur mendon se po ti pyesesh, nuk dine se kush eshte Fishta,apo kalohen pa u vene re ditelindje e pervjetore shkrimtaresh e patriotesh,por dine se si e kishin emrin konkubinat e Mehmetit dhe se c'fare ushqimi i pelqente Kostandinit.
> Te mbushin mendjen se gjoja Athina eshte E Thena(sikur shqipja para 3000vjetesh flitej si sot),se Aleksander= A(sht) le si ander,pra lindi nga endra,etj.. si keto,por po ti thuash se nena e Skenderbeut e kishte emer tipik sllav:Voisava=Vojislava,ose vellai Stanish te quajne tradhetar.
> Ku eshte logjika ketu,ti mbushim mendjen vetes se jemi keta apo ata?"


Qe Aleksandri i Madh eshte nga prejardhje Ilire, kete e thote Historia dhe Folklori jone kombetar si dhe figura te kalibrit te Tarnit, qe eshte nje nga biografet kryesore per Aleksandrin e Madh. 
Shume dakort jam persa i perket punes se permendjes te poeteve tane.
Per Athinen, si dhe per gjithe Greqine e lashte akoma nuk eshte thene fjala e fundit. Te lutem mos i ze ne fyt kerkimet shkencore pa u perhapur akoma sic duhet. Po deshe shtohe kureshtjen, ne te kundert vazhdo punen tende dhe hec perpara, meqe keto ste  hykan ne sy.
Per mamane e Skanderbegut, duhet te dish qe emri i saj eshte VOISA(N)A TRIBALDA ose TRIPALDA, vjen nga fisi i Tribaleve Dardane, dhe permendet me kete origjine tek Dupocent, Lavardine, Barleti(disa kopje te vjetra) etj etj. Tribalded per here te pare qe di une permenden tek Zogjte e Aristofanit ketu e 2500 vjet me pare. Kot nuk thote Voltaire qe ky njeri ishte per tu bere Perandor, kot nuk i jane thurrur Opera, dhe qindra libra biografike. Nuk eshte kacak malesh si te filmat. Prandaj ki kujdes, se Skenderbeu qe Ilir, madje citohet neper arkivat Daneze se dinte Ilirisht, ajo gjuhe qe me pas u morr dhe u shit  si Sllave. Atehere meqe ke gjith kete mllef per keta njerez qe thjeshte po rraportojne ne kete forum cfare dijne dhe cfare degjojne qe gjeneratat e reja te punojne ne kete drejtim dhe ti afirmojne e ti cojne me tutje, apo ti skartojne si teori te pavlefshme perse nuk fletper nje nga gjerat me te renda qe eshte bere gjate viteve 1590-1850, ku gjuha ILIRE, paraardhesit legjitim te popullit shqiptar, kjo gjuhe u shit si Sllave ? Perse ti Murik nuk i hudhesh me te njejtin dell ketyre njerezve qe morren elementin kryesor te nje populli per tu shtirur si ai popull dhe si rrjedhoje autokton ?

Jane shume gjera qe nuk i di, dhe do beje mire te ulje koken e ti mesoje sic bejne ata qe duan te mesojne. Si per Ali Pashen tone, si per Bocaret, si per Garibalded, si per Mehmet Alirat ne Egjipt ka nje histori paralalele qe vepron tek veprat e tyre. Garibaldi ka qene ai qe e ka ngritur ne maksimum ceshtjen Shqiptare, djali vet ka qene ai qe i jepte arme partizaneve etj etj. Ti mbase mund te mos jesh krenar per kete gje, por ta dish, qe ajo cop toke ekziston prej ketyre bijeve tane qe i kemi dhene botes, se perndryshe interesat sllavo-greke qe kishin marre Europen nga Mbreterite e deri tek katedrat e universiteteve do na kishin shfaros me kohe. E di ti qe kishte pas traktatit te Shen Stefanit nje ushtri me 500000 vete per ta zhdukur shqiperine nga harta ? Nuk besoj se e dije. E nuk besoj se dije as per qindra fjalore latino-illirico qe nuk jane asgje tjeter vecse latino-sloveno, latino-serbocroato, etj etj.

Ne edhe nese paraqesim figura si Karolosi me shoke, keto i paraqesim qe mos harrojme se ne kombin tone kemi dhe Hamza. Rasti me konkret eshte ai i Pirro Dhimes. Sikur te ishim 100 vjet me vone, edhe sikur dikush te shoshte qe ky esht shqiptar, besoj do dilte nje Murik dhe do thoshte jo, por ja qe historia na tregon ndryshe. Ne jemi njerez qe normalisht do i gjykojme keto njerez, por Atdheu nuk gjykon kurre, bijte e tij ka te drejte ti reklamoje kur te doje, qofshin keto dhe tradhtare, pasi jane pjese e pandashme e historise sone, prej nga duhet te fillojme te rimesojme me themel dhe nje here se kush jemi.

Nuk dua te zgjatem me, por nese kerkon do gjesh dhe ti pergjigjet qe kerkon, dhe shkrime te tilla nuk do i kesh hale ne sy, as burim krenarie fundia fundit, por te pakten do i shofesh me tjeter sy. Ka ardhur koha qe ne te punojme per veten tone, ky eshte morali i fabules.

----------


## Nordiku1

O Murik pak ma i shtruar te jesh o vlla. Ket origjininen ktij Karagjeorgjevitit ia kan dhane me e perbuz, me i thane qe nuk eshte serb e nuk i takon froni mretnor ne Serbi. Dihet qe kane qene dy familje qe kane mbreteruar ne serbine e vone dhe vazhdimisht ne gjak me njera tjetren, Karagjeorgjevici dhe Obreonevic. Del Obronevic e thote qe Karagjeogjevici eshte shqiptar. Nuk po na bo ne naj nder po vetem se po thote se kto s'jane gjo tjeter po blegtore. 
Nryshe nga ato rastet kur ne munohena me i bo shqiptar me zor, kta po duan me na e dhane me zor. Ky libri per mendimin tim paraqet interes. Ndoshta sjell fakte qe ne nuk i dime per shqiptaret qe jetonin ne territorin serb ne mesjete. Vete the qe vone kena msu me shkrujt e lexu pse t'mos i lexojme e ngjojme ato qe "dikan para nesh" si ky kroati me ket serbin ne ket librin.

----------


## Belmondo

Mos na ndyni gjakun ton te paster me gjak serbi, se do u mallkoje gjaku i deshmoreve.

Kurre nuk kemi pas asgje te perbashket me serbe dhe ISHALLA kurre nuk do kemi.

----------


## FierAkja143

bobo te gjith me origjin shqiptare i nxierim ne.

As per te qeshur nuk eshte me.

----------


## Albo

> Nuk e kuptoj kete lloj manie qe kemi ne shqiptaret per ti nxjerre te gjithe shqiptare.Pse e thote nje liber nje gje,nuk do te thote se eshte patjeter ashtu.Po te shkohet me kete llogjike,pse mos jete edhe Skenderbeu serb ose grek , se fundi i fundit shume libra neper vende te Ballkanit e thone kete.


Kurse mua me revolton indiferentizmi i shqiptareve per te njohur origjinen e tyre. Kur nje pinjoll i familjes mbreterore serbe shkruan nje liber ku aludon origjinen shqiptare te te pareve te tij, ti nuk e hedh poshte ate si nje mendjelehtesi shqiptare, por blen librin, e lexon dhe pasi ta lexosh nxjerr perfundimet e tua. Bile po te zgjoi interes e vazhdon punen tende kerkimore per te njohur te verteten historike.

A ka ndonje botim ne shqip apo anglisht te librit dhe ku mund ta ble?

Albo

----------


## Ujku_i_Ri

> bobo te gjith me origjin shqiptare i nxierim ne.
> 
> As per te qeshur nuk eshte me.


Librin se kane shkruar shqiptaret por serbet, dhe pasardhsit e mbretit qe jane serbe vete po thone qe parardhesit e tyre ishin shqiptare.

----------


## thorgal

> Kur nje pinjoll i familjes mbreterore serbe shkruan nje liber ku aludon origjinen shqiptare te te pareve te tij, ti nuk e hedh poshte ate si nje mendjelehtesi shqiptare, por blen librin, e lexon dhe pasi ta lexosh nxjerr perfundimet e tua. Bile po te zgjoi interes e vazhdon punen tende kerkimore per te njohur te verteten historike.
> 
> A ka ndonje botim ne shqip apo anglisht te librit dhe ku mund ta ble?
> 
> Albo


Edhe njehere , ai qe e ka shkruar nuk i perket familjes Karagjorgjevic, por familjes kundeshtare Obrenovic. Keto dy familje kane mbreteruar ne Serbi ne periudha te ndryshme , dhe secila prej tyre ka vrare ose eshte munduar te vrase pjestare te familjes tjeter. Ky fakt e ben  librin , pak te besueshem, megjithese cdo gje varet nga provat qe jane sjelle.

----------


## Zëu_s

> me tej shton se ata ishin 500 familje te shperngulura ne ate kohe ata ishin me *rritje te ulet ,te eger* ,flisnin serbisht shume dobet mirepo kishin karakter te forte dhe *zakonisht mereshin me blegtori*.
> 
> Autori i librit eshte Milorad Boshnjak dhe Sllobodan Jakovljevic i cili eshte pasardhesi direkt i Jakova Obrenoviqit vellait te princit serb *Millosh Obrenoviqit*.


Paskan qene xhuxh, egersira dhe njerz qe nuk dine asgje tjeter veqse ti ruajn delet dhe dhite.
Perveq asaj _'kishin karakter te fort'_, te tjerat jan veti tipike Shqiptar,  apo jo. pfffffffffffffffff

Pa shikoni nje here se kush e shkruan kete.

Ato dy familie kan qene dhe jan te armiqsuara qe nga ai moment qe kan filluar te ekzistojne e deri sot. Kjo nuk eshte asgje tjeter veqse nje propagnde e Obrenoviçve kunder Karagjorgjeviqve, qe te ulet vlera e Karagjorgjeviçve se gjoja jan "Shiptar te qelbur", e te ngritet vlera e Obrenoviçve se ata na qenkan Serb te vertet nga populli heroik Serb qe iu takon lavderimi i botes etj.

E ne Shqiptaret iu besojme perbuzjeve, fyerjeve dhe poshterimeve drejtuar races sone, e godasim murin me koke (pasi qe na than serbet mshoi murit me krye) dhe ia vertetojme atyre qe ne jemi me t'vertet xhuxh, egersira, çoban dhe me ne fund ne jemi "Shqiptar te qelbur", pikrisht ashtu siç pohuat ju Serbet hyjnore, te perzgjedhurit e Zotit, dhe bla bla bla te tjera sllavo-ortodokse te mesjetes.

----------


## Cimo

> A ka ndonje botim ne shqip apo anglisht te librit dhe ku mund ta ble?
> 
> Albo


Libri eshte vetem ne gjuhen serbe per momentin mirepo s;kam informata a do te del edhe ne gjuhe tjera.

----------


## skampin

shume interesant ky lajm dhe po te jete e vertete duhet tja çojm drashkoviçit nji kopje qe ta shofi dhe ti thuri ndonje poezi.

----------


## zef kajtazi

> A ka ndonje botim ne shqip apo anglisht te librit dhe ku mund ta ble?
> 
> Albo


Ne qe njohim mire gjuhen serbe,mundemi me ta perkthy ketu ne Forum.Nese je aq i interesuar,do mundohem.

----------

